# winking killer and temt your fate game at the same party?



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, 

I think playing both would be completely fine.  What I would do is hand everyone a "packet" when they come in the door with directions for both games in it. Plus their winking murderer part. Since Tempt your Fate is only played once in a while I don't think it would really interfere with the Winking Murderer game. 

What we are doing for TyF is putting all of the index cards that I have printed good fates and bad fates on in black envelopes so they are all the same. My husband has added songs to his Ipod that will cue us that it's time to play. People will be given a chance to play at that time. Then when that turn is finished we will put then envelops back so nobody can get to them until the next song cue. 

I hope that helps a little. I know it can be so confusing. It took us forever to agree on how we were going to do it.


----------



## LadyDeath (Sep 19, 2012)

thank you for the help. ^-^


----------



## Ashleigh7 (Jun 24, 2011)

We play both at our parties.. When people arrive to the party I have them Pick a slip a paper.. on these paper it explains how to play the winking murder game and each one has different types of deaths and one a murder. So then when they are winked at they have 3 minutes to die the way their paper told them too and at the end of the night I have people vote on the best death for a prize, we also vote for best costume guy & girl. 

I also have a sign on the wall that tells people about tempt your fate and its next to a bouquet of balloons and in the balloons I have a slip of paper that some have a good fate and some have bad fate. through out the night people just go pop a balloon and then they show me the paper and if its good they get a prize if its bad they have to draw from the consequences box and they are only allowed to trade once and whatever they get the 2nd time they must do it. but everyone knows someone tempted fate b/c the balloon pop so usually everyone goes to see what is going to happen. it is slow at first till the first soul is brave enough to do it but then everyone wants to try to tempt fate!


----------

